# ddmworks wheel spacers



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

hey everyone i was looking at these spacer for my cruze they should work? have anyone tried these 


Sonic Wheel Spacer by DDMWorks, 3/16"


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

dont waste your money, 3/16 of an inch will net you nothing. not even looks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gdubs said:


> dont waste your money, 3/16 of an inch will net you nothing. not even looks


Agreed. You run a far greater risk of breaking or stripping studs by doing this.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was also looking for spacers. Found some that were 9mm but again, you'll need to replace with longer studs. I'd like to have my wheels flush with the fender flares but I guess different wheels/tires would be required. 

The spacers are only necessary if you're putting aftermarket wheels/tires on and run the risk of rubbing.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

is it 25 bucks for just 1,because you can get 4 that are hub centric for 140 and that gives you alot more choice and its 40 dollars more,for hub centric


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I buy parts from this site and they have some spacers listed for the Cruze (not Sonic)

https://www.modernperformance.com/product/Gorilla_3mm_5mm_8mm_Wheel_Spacers/cruze_suspension

up-to 8mm. 2 for $10.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I buy parts from this site and they have some spacers listed for the Cruze (not Sonic)
> 
> https://www.modernperformance.com/product/Gorilla_3mm_5mm_8mm_Wheel_Spacers/cruze_suspension
> 
> up-to 8mm. 2 for $10.


The only thing is that you want hub centric if you're going for a spacer. If you don't, you end up with a free floating spacer that can cause damage, and even throw off your wheel's balance. That, and IMO they're probably a low quality/strength metal for $5 a piece.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

i thinking to buy pro-spacer and i'm not sure from which one fitted well i choose for my cruze
with roadworthy certificate, RO 9 mm, Observe service information ;Thickness/Strength 20 mm, Track widening per axle 40 mm, Centering Diameter 56,5 mm, Thread Size M12x1,5, Pitch Circle Ø 105 mm, Num. of holes 5
http://performance-suspension.eibach.de/en/products/street_performance/wheel_spacers


----------

